# Rainbow Crew - It's Our Year : Pt 37



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

A new home for the Rainbowers to fill with fantastically brilliant rainbow dreams coming true.

Loads of Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Somewhere over the rainbow
Way up high
There's a land that I heard of
Once in a lullaby
Somewhere over the rainbow
Skies are blue
And the dreams
That you dare to dream
Really DO come true*​









The Cyclers!
Jo IVF, DR 17/4, BS 29/4, Stimms & steroids 29/4, Scans daily 7/5 to11/5, EC 13/5
Julie Anne IVF - BCP, BS 18/5
LB IUI BS 10/5, Sniffs n Stabs 11/5, Scan 13/5
Lou IVF, DR 17/4, BS 6/5, Stimms 12/5, Scan 17/5
S4arh Clomid Cycle 17/4










The Current Rainbow 2WWers!

Laine Clomid - Test 20/05
Kimric IVF (Pebbles and Bam Bam) Test 20/5
GailM IVF Test 20/5?










Rainbow Crew Mums To Be!
Carol (Rainbow Drops .. RD1 & RD2) ICSI
Carole IVF
CJ FET
ClareS (Thing 1 & Thing 2) ICSI
Dee (Toot) IVF
Gemma B IVF Test 27/4
Harriet ICSI
Hun IVF
Imogen ICSI
Nic (Dolly) IVF - twins
Nicki (Starsky & Hutch) ICSI
TraceyS (Pip & Pop) IVF
WinneThePooh IVF - twins










The Crewmates!
AllisonT DIVF Review 30/3
Chick66 IUI next step ovarian drilling
DawnJ - Time Out!
Fee A Summer Rainbower!
mmmbop see the May thread!
Paula lots of BMS!
Cherub75 (Emma) - Clomid Review 1/6
Littlest (Sarah) - ??
tjmac - ?? June


----------



## Lois (Nov 7, 2003)

Dear Jo & Paul

Thinking of you very much. It only takes one!
Loisx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Rainbowers

A quick catch up from me tonight ... I'll let you all guess why! 

Kim - Hope you are feeling much better today. xxx

Gail - I felt AFy and you know the result. I have my fingers crossed that you are going to see that BFP next week too. xxx

LB - Where is your rainbow news, hun? Am thinking of you and willing good news arrives here from you soon. xxx

Jo - Once again ... hang on in there, hun. This is the one for you .......... and hey girl there is a new thread here for you to fill with your good news over the next few days!  xxx

Loads of Love to you all
Dee
xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Everyone

Sorry not posted since i have been home. But havent had chance to catch up yet. I havent a clue whats going on or where anyone is. So i am going to have a read up and then i can post to you all.

Just wanted to say

Jo & Paul
Just wanted to say i will be praying like mad tonight along with everyone else on here. You both deserve some good stuff now so i hope tomorrow is the start of it. Your a smashing couple and we are so pleased we know you.
Bit of mush i know but its true.

GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW​
Love Kim x x x x x x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Jo and Paul,

Well done with EC today - please don't be disheartened, with Paul's supersperm, those three eggs are gonna turn into three super embies and then the embriologist is gonna have trouble deciding which two to put back!!!!

So please keep up those very orangy rainbowy positive thoughts and I'm sure when the phone rings tomorrow you will have some fab news. Those beautiful embies are in the making as I type!

Take care of each other.

Love,

Sue xxxxxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Lou,

Wow, can't believe you are stimming already - loved reading your recent posts, it's so good to see you feeling so much more positive about things!

I have every faith in this cycle turning out to be a very orangy rainbowy positive for you too!

Take care,

Love 

Sue xxxxxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Kim,

Hope you are feeling better! Reckon it's twins for you!  

Love,

Sue xxxxxx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Kim

Glad to see you back on line. I just have images of you doing your post to Jo and Paul saying to yourself "Red and yellow and pink and green......." Will be looking out for your news next week.

Love
Karen x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Jo and Paul

Just want to send you loads of rainbow dust and orange thoughts for tomorrow and the 2WW.

This IS your year, go get 'em.

Love
Karen x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Karen  I was.

Thanks everyone for all the messages. I have read all the posts but now have to go and cyclogest.

Will post a proper catch up tomorrow.

Joe is much better thankyou. Still has spots but are gradually disappearing.

LB Will do something about the promise soon. Hope scan went well today.

Lou Great you have started sniffing and jabbing. All the best for the coming weeks we will all be here for you.

GailM The pains are cyclogest evil things. Hang on in there.

Sue MJ 1 will do nicely thankyou. 

Dawn Lovely to chat to you last night.

Paula Sorry things were mad on the phone, glad i didnt resort to going back in ozzy though.

Dee Hope your ok mate. Friday tomorrow then a nice chilled weekend.

Love to all of you will catch up tomorrow night night

Love Kim x x x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

I know one will do nicely Kim - but it's not gonna be the case! It's double trouble I'm afraid!!!  .

Love,

Sue xxxxxxx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi everyone

Jo - just want to send you big rainbow dreamy positive vibes 

it is so true 3 is the magic number on this thread - good luck for the next call from the clinic - thinking of you and Paul XX

My scan went ok - next appointment is Monday - want to guess how many little follies there were in there - yep 3
they are small at the mo - but had bloods taken and they say the levels are starting to rise

take care all
LB
X


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Jo Thinking of you.

Please remember 3 is most certainly the magic number   

Hope you get that great phone call soon 

Love Lou xxx


----------



## Julie Anne (Nov 12, 2002)

Hi Jo and Paul,


Just want to add my prayers and postitive thoughts with everyone elses. Sending you both and your eggies loads of love and luck.

Thinking of you both and waiting for good news

love julie anne xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Jo and Paul

It's so true!! 3 seems to certainly be the magic number, (it worked for me THIRD attempt!! ) I have a good feeling about this for you. 

You both truly deserve this, you are the two nicest people I have ever met, I am keeping my fingers and toes tightly crossed for you xxxxxxxxxxxxx

With love and best wishes,

Jules xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sophie (Jun 2, 2002)

morning

Jo and Paul - masses of luck for your phone call this morning, will be keeping everything crossed for you both

Gail - I definitely had what felt like AF pains - in fact I spent most of the second week of my 2ww crying because I was so convinced that AF was coming. Keep positive!

love
Sophie
xx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

GOOD LUCK TODAY

JO & PAUL

Heaps of love

Fee xxxxxx

^thumbsup^   ^thumbsup^   ^thumbsup^   ^thumbsup^


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Everyone

I want to thank you all for your wonderful and supportive messages, Paul did tell me about them yesterday, i just didnt want to post as I felt so low.

Today the clinic phoned, and Paul took the call as I was to scared to answer it as I was sure that they wouldn't fertilise, but we got 100% fertilistion   , Paul just burst into tears on the phone, with me shortly behind him.

ET is tomorrow at 11.30, so we are hoping and praying that they hold on untill mummy and daddy get there tomorrow, so they can snuggle up with me  

When we had EC yesterday my lining had grown nicely and the fluid has dispersed, so we are so grateful for that too.

Take care everyone, I think I might have something to eat now, felt to sick to really eat much  

Love and thanks to you all
Jo
x x x


----------



## sophie (Jun 2, 2002)

hooray    

Fab news Jo and Paul. I've been thinking about you both this morning

Much love
Sophie
xxxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Brill news Jo and Paul. The supersperm did the job. Keep up the good work and lots of love and luck for tomorrow

Carole

xxxxxxxx


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Jo and Paul,

Wishing you a peaceful nights sleep tonight.....then your beautiful embies will be with their mum!!!! 

Then you have the best of all...2 weeks to wait......I hope and pray this is the one for you guys and I wish you so much luck...

Take care and good luck tomorrow


----------



## Bel07 (Nov 27, 2003)

Jo & Paul

All the best for tomorrow.

Love Bel x


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Jo and Paul - fab news - really wonderful news. SO.... 3 really is the magic number! I'm so pleased for you both. After tomorrow Jo I hope you are wrapped up in rainbow cotton wool until test day 

Julie Anne - Hi Julie - hope the follies are growing nicely. What a terrific step-Mum you are - it is so lovely that you care so much about your Step-Son's car etc. Really hope he gets a brother or sister soon! Sorry for him and you guys about Herbie being a fickle number! I can't go to the August Meet - we're on holiday, but would have loved to meet you. Maybe I could have a Lister meet up in my back garden!

LB - How was the scan yesterday? I must have missed a post? Hope things are OK

Lou - It is so lovely to read your positive rainbow inspired posts. Really pleased for you xxxx

Laine - Wow, I see you've joined the magic test day crew!!! Well done. Rainbow dust coming your way xx

Kimric - So glad Joe is better. You sound very calm! All the signs are good. Really lovely and exciting time.

Gail - ahh - No jittering allowed Gail! You're doing great and AF pain is quite normal. I had it when I was pg, which is what stopped me testing cos every day I thought witch was on her way. In my failed attempts I've not had AF pains - only b***dy PMS!

Carol - How are you all? Hope you are OK - 

Carole - loved your reassuring post to Jo x A magic 3 lady!

ClareS - lovely to have you popping in

Dee - I can guess why - hope it isn't so bad today. 

Dawn - hope you are OK. It is Friday - so unless you leave a message on my ansaphone, I will ring you later as I see you may be up for phonecalls now ! 

Paula - me old mate. Don't pay them anything !!! Send it to my bank account instead! You need to set something in place that people need to give you new details x number of days before payroll. We have to give 14 days here. Glad you were apologised too - but try not to let work stress you. Really, really appreciated you and Dee knowing how I feel about my Mum. xxxx 

SueL - How's maternity leave/part time going? I haven't been very successful at getting my pics in the gallery. I can see them as thumbnails and then when I click on them I see only a black square. I think Tony may be censoring me!!! I may have to bring them in to work to do in photoshop.mm

Heaps of love to everyone here

Fee xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

Oh, Jo and Paul! - FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just logged on especially to see how your embies had done overnight.

I'm so chuffed for you xxxxxxxxxxxx

OMG, this time in 2 weeks!!!!  I have such a great feeling about this one - it's YOUR turn! 

With love, Jules xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Jo and Paul,

Me too, on here hoping for some good news, and it is fantastic. As I was taking Dan to school this morning I was thinking of you and I saw 3 magpies (old superstition I know but hey we have to believe in somthing right  ) so I'm guessing 3 is most definately the magic number, ending with the most beutiful of daughters (3 magpies remember) at the end of that rainbow.

All my love

Emma x x


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

weheyyyyy

THREE cheers for Paul - good performance when under pressure mate   

Jo - i am delighted for you - this is it hunny you are on your way to mummyhood  - keep those luvly rainbow thoughts and dreams close for the next 2 weeks.


LB
X


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Girls

Jo replied to your post on the orange thread. Fab news although Im not suprised!  Had every confidence that 3 would def be the magic number and it was  Good luck for your transfer tomorrow  Tell them you want it 3 o clock 

Fee Lovely post but no news from you  How are you doing my lovely? Cant you email the piccies to Tony and he could put them in the gallery for you, just a thought.

LB reckon 3 is gonna be the magic number for you too. 

Laine How are you?

Thanks to everyone for all the good wishes. Feeling ok, had a jittery moment last night but recovered now. Drinking a big glass on cranberry as we speak. Dont want any OHSS this time unless Im pg, in which case I will put up with anything. Actually what am I saying, I will be geting OHSS as I Will be pg wont I 

Ovarys feel a bit weird today so hopfully they are switiching on. Only on 100iu this time so we will see how I go. Even getting a bit of af pain today, oh lordy, lordy    That would really not do 

Just had a new sofa and chair delivered. We ordered them in Jan when I was feeling grim they are choc brown leather so need to get used to the colour as so used to our cream leather. They are a bit on the large side, I think Adam will laugh when he gets home tonight.

Not much on this weekend, nails in the morning then chinese with friends tomorrow night. Not sure how I am gonna get on as no alcohol, I get my most nervous when I have to eat for some reason, bizarre 

Speak later, have a good Friday night

Love lou xxxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

Jo and Paul - thrilled that 3 out of 3 have fertilised! The power of positive thought does work!  Roll on tomorrow morning and good luck for transfer! 

Lou - nails and chinese - yummy!  Keep cranberrying and having a glass of wine wont hurt if you want it!  Stressing over it will do more harm!  Sofa's sounds lurvely! 

fee - glad you are OK!

Love to everyone!
Sue
xxxxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Dear LB

What can I say, mate?

This thread is working it's magic for you too!!!
3 follies is very very very definately the number to have.

This is going to be the one, or should that be the three!

Lots and lots and lots of love
Dee
xxx
  *​


----------



## tjmac (Sep 14, 2003)

Hi to Jo and Paul,
Massive congrats on the 100% fertililization !! I am so pleased for you both and I hope your embies settle in to their lovely new home tomorrow !! 
All the very best to you all
Love Tj x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Rainbowers

Just a quick hello from me for now ... my mate is coming through and we are going to "risk" treating ourselves to Fish n Chips for tea! 

LB -    You have your own special post from me todday!   

Jo -    Can't get Zip-A-Dee-Do-Dah out of my head!   

Fee - You are a naughty girl ... you do an absolutely lovely catch up post to us all BUT tell us no news from you! 
Hope you are doing ok? 

Kim - Great to see a post from you ... although far TMI about why it was only a quickie! 

Lou - Sounds like your stimms are starting to work their magic! 
LMAO at the settee and chairs .... we bought a new suite last year and I was totally shocked by the massive size of it when it got delivered! 

Hope everyone else is happy and well. Are you all looking forward to the weekend ...... we actually have sunshine forecasted here! 

Lots of Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

^sleepy^    ^birthday2^ 



Some pictures from Laura, who should be in BED!!!!

Especially love to Katelyn, Harry and LB's dog whose pics we have just loved seeing today - and to Daniel, and Joe and Billie and Alex and all my other FF friends. Auntie Dee, can I see your baby yet?

Lots of love 
Laura


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Sorry Dee and Lou

My news didn't seem really interesting to tell you the truth!!

Had a really lovely day yesterday with my friend (the one who has been diagnosed with cancer). We went shopping etc in Brent Cross. Her DS and my Lolly are sharing a bday party next Saturday, so we were doing the party bags. Great fun! Took all of 20 mins and the rest of the day shopping! Her chemo starts Monday - we really are praying hard that this will work. 
And today - Laura was stung by a wasp and got a sticker at school because she was so brave. Not a murmer apparently! Makes a huge fuss over little things,and the really big, serious things not a peep! I really react to stings, but Laura was fine thank goodness.

I've saved 12 points this week in my weight watchers - so I'm having a curry. Can't wait - smells wafting upstairs as I write.

Have a lovely day tomorrow everyone. 

Paula - you're quiet today - hope you are OK 

Fee xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Everyone

Lou - Sounds like the stims are working well for you  

LB - Fantastic news !!!! I can vouch for *3* being the lucky number   , wishing you all the luck in the world   x x x

Fee - Bless Laura's heart  , hope you are all well x x x

Gail - AF type pains are good pains, way too early for AF, so they are your bubs imbedding a little deeper, hang on in there hun x x x

Kim - Hope you have had a good day, hope Joes scratching isn't too bad x x

Dee - Thankyou for just being you  , you give everyone so much hope ^cuddleup^

Julie Anne - Hope everything is going well for you too x x, thinking and praying this will be your turn  

Laine - Hope you are ok, hope now MIL has gone you feel you can do what you want, when you want (thats sounds horrible. wasn't meant to), take care sweetheart x x

Sending love and hugs to everyone on here.

Thanks to everyone that has sent messages, they are fantastic,makes you realise what this site really is, one big huge family, full of people that care and understand.

I have got really bad pains today,but drinking loads and praying that tomorrow are babies will be back with us

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## owennicki (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi Everyone

I know i have not said much lately, but i do pop in now and then and read whats going on!

I wanted to let you know, we went for our 10 weeks scan yesterday and sadly the baby had died, we were hit by the shock of it, it was the last thing we dreamed of, we had to wait 2 hours to have it confirmed and then i went for surgery to have it removed a 8:30 last night. My dearest, dearest husband collected me this morning and brought me home to a strangely quiet house.

We are looking to the future, and have booked in for our next pre-treatment visit, although the nurses thought it was a bit too soon, and felt we should grieve for this baby, but i need to focus and move on, our appointment is 1st July and if we are not ready then we will simply cancel, but until then at least i know i have an appointment - which as we know are like gold dust.

I want to wish EVERYONE all the luck in the world and to stay positive x x x

Love and best wishes to all

Nicki x x x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Dear Nicki

I have posted to you on the 1st tri boards but wanted to send you a huge hug here as well.

^cuddleup^

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Rainbowers

I am off out soon and wont be back until tomorrow afternoon but had to post to say

*Jo - Hope all has gone well this morning ... I have been thinking of you and sending rainbow vibes down south!*

Hope all the other Rainbowers are well

Love
Dee
xxx
  

PS - Jo, if you get a chance - please would you text me to let me know who is on board!  xxx


----------



## tjmac (Sep 14, 2003)

Nicki,
Just wanted to say" Sorry" to you and Dh on the loss of your little one.I know how you feel wanting to move on , its a difficult time and many mixed feelings. I lost our 4th baby last year and the only thing that keeps me going is the hope that we can start treatment soon. I still grieve its just my way of getting through it and it doesn't mean I don't think of what could of been. Anyway really just wanted to say "Sorry" and its nice to hear you are trying to keep positive !!
All the very best to you for the future.
Love Tj x


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Nikki & Dh,

So very, very sorry to read your sad news, life can be so cruel, thinking of you both,

Luv
Gail x


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Jo/Paul,

Congratulations on 100% fertilization ^thumbsup^.
Hope your ok and everything went ok today 

Kim - hope your feeling better, and hanging in there,

Had a lovely meal last night with 6 of my closest friends in the Glasshaus, it was lovely, made a big pig 
of myself to make up for not drinking.

Sorry for the short post but just up and got lots to do today,

willl be back on later,

Luv to all,

Gail x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Everyone

Just got in from ET   

Had 2 grade 2-3 (3 being tops)  embies put back with mummy  

And also we have 1 frosties !!!! Never had frosties before, we know it is only one, but they said it was very good, so we froze it  , and we have a lovely scan piccie of our embies inside me  

And their names are .............................
*GEORGE and ZIPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     *

*BUNGLE* is in the freezer   

We are so happy today, someone was looking after us over the last few days, and for that we are truely grateful

Love and hugs to you all, and thanks again for your wonderful support

Love Jo, Paul, George and Zippy
x x x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Fantastic news Jo

Hope you rest and talk to Zippy and George, tell them what fantastic embies they are and that they are being so good for mummy and daddy.

Lots love to you both

Mel and Tony
x x


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

YIPEE JO AND PAUL       

Luv the names   

luv
gail x


----------



## tjmac (Sep 14, 2003)

Jo and Paul,
BRILLIANT !!! Especially the names,so apt with this being the "Rainbow thread "

Hope the 4 of you have a great 2 weeks and that you get a stonking big positive to tell you that all is well and that george and zippy have settled in for 9 months !!! 
All the very best to you all!!
Love Tj x x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Jo, Paul (George and Zippy) - congratulations on your 3 very healthy embryo's!  Bet you can't stop grinning and Bungle in the freezer  Fantastic! 

Nicki - posted to you on the other thread....... 

Love Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## Gwyn (Jan 27, 2003)

To Jo, Paul, George, Zippy and not forgetting Bungle.


FANTASTIC NEWS.

AM LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING THOSE POSITIVES IN 2 WEEKS TIME.

TAKE IT EASY AND HOPE IT DOESNT DRAG TOO MUCH FOR YOU.

LOADSA LOVE 
GWYNX


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Yippeedeedoodaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome aboard Zippy and George!!!! 

Jo and Paul, Well done!!!!

Bet Bungle's feeling a bit chilly now though - he'll need warming up next year sometime!!!!

Love,

Sue xxxxxxxx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Jo and Paul  - reckon we are talking twinnies here - George and Zippy - they'll be bickering for the next eighteen years and nine months - in fact they have probably already started -

Zippy - "Come on come on - budge up George and give me some room"

George - "ooooh Zippy" 

Zippy - "come on i need more space than this"

George - "oooh Zippy"

Zippy - " quickly quickly - burrow in you're causing a draft"

George - "ooooh Zippy"

Zippy - " be quiet and snuggle in - by the way where's that Bungle?"

George - "ooooh Zippy"

Yep i think they'll be getting along in there quiet nicely   

big rainbow dreams to you and Paul

LB
X


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

LB,

    


Luv
Gail x

p.s. hope thing are going ok with your tx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Jo & Paul,

So pleased to hear that Zippy & George are tucked up in mummy's tummy.

Well done you two......this has to be the one xxxx

Laine x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Just a quickie post from me. 

MIL finally left on Thursday am (pure bliss). I think she is on a different planet to me (say no more).

Anyway at my mum and dads until tomorrow, so will do a catch up post then.

Laine x


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

Jo and Paul - FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!!

Hope the next 2 weeks fly by for you both xx

With love, Jules xxxxxx


----------



## Juel (Jan 17, 2003)

Dear Jo & paul,

Fantastic news you guys,well done   .....we're so pleased for you xx

George & Zippy....."do as you're told now little ones & snuggle up in mommys tummy or i'll have to have a word with uncle Geoffery & you wouldn't want that now would you!!!!" 

Seriously though,you'll be in my thoughts & prayers over the next 2 weeks......i hope & pray this is the one,IT HAS TO BE!!!!!!  

"Fill your whole world with a rainbooooow" 

Luv&hugs
juels xxxx

LMAO @ jac & LB


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

Juel - you got me singing the 'Rainbow' song in my head!!!  

Isn't it - 'paint the whole world with a rainbooooow'??!!! 

Love Jules xxxxxxx


----------



## Juel (Jan 17, 2003)

Ok jules so you've caught me after a couple of glasses of wine ^drunk^   

I was trying to think of the words for ages (knew the tune)......i was so sure i'd got it right but now you've posted i' know i'm wrong .....thanks for puttin me right    

Me keep singin too,the right words now too  ....sado's or what   

lovely picture of Katelyn in the gallery ....bless her!!
luv&hugs 
juels xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Everyone  

LB -    what are you like!!!! made me LOL so much , hope your follies are growing lovely x x

Laine - Hope you are having a lovely time at your parents(normal people)   hope you are ok x x 

Kim - Hope you are OK hun, and Joe is recovering well  

Gail - Hope the 2ww is going fast for you, it seems to be from this end, Wishing you BFP on Thursday  

Dawn - Thinking of you and your mum x x 

Dee - Hope you had a lovely time yesterday , can't believe I never saw the end of your message , hope you got my text x x x

Paula - Glad you had a good night in the end at the theatre  

Hi to everyone else on this fab thread  , hope you all enjoying the  

Thank you to everyone again for their lovely messages, LB, well just bonkers    and to Jac for the picture of our babies   and of course the ring that hasnt left me since I received it x x 

I just can't believe that our embies are back with us, after all the ups and downs we had over the last week, and then to only get 3 eggs out of 17 follies, my heart just sank, and I was sure they wouldn't fertilise as we have never had 100% fertilsation, so it has proven to us that it is quality not quantity that counts in the end, and to end up with Bungle in the freezer is just fantastic   

You are all wonderful supportive friends, it doesn't matter what you are going through in your own lives you are all always here to help other people out, and keep spirits high, you are just all brill ^cuddleup^ ^cuddleup^

Love to you all
Jo, Zippy and George
x x x


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

LB & Jac  Lmao @ you two !! Very funny 

Now all we need are Rod, Jane & Freddy to join the embie gang 

Jo....love the names - Zippy & George are the best  loved them when i was ickle  LB's conversation was very funny, I bet thats exactly whats going on in there  Are you taking the babies to Heaver today for a picnic  xxxx

Hope everyone is well this morning  Its a beautifull day

Loads of love
Amanda xxx


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Hi Guys

Hope everyone is doing well. Just popping my head in to say fab news Jo and Paul on the et.... hope Zippy and George are snuggling down and not arguing too much.

Clare


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

*Up above the streets and house's.................

Rainbow's climbing high !

Everyone can see it smiling.......over the sky

Paint the whole world with a Rainbow !! 

Good luck everyone  xxxx







*


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Jo & Paul,

Fantastic news that George & Zippy and safe and sound where they should be - and im sure Bungle has settled in his temporary home until he is needed to become a brother or sister to them  

LOVED the scan piccy  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Bev H (Nov 4, 2002)

Dear Jo, Paul, George & Zippy
Wonderful news, great to hear you're all together at last. TAKE CARE. Lots of love Bev H xxxx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Crewies

Jac - luv'd the scan piccie    - i have not seen Jo or Paul but looking at the scan piccie i am wondering who the children take after - only kidding Jo and Paul your children will be gorgeous just like yous XX

Amanda - the song and the words took me back a few years - i will be singing that song all day now XX

Laine - hope you are relaxing and getting out in your garden now that MIL has gone XX

Dee - thank you for my luvly orangey post - it made me smile and smile and smile XX

Kim - hope you are feeling better now and hope that Pebbles and Bam Bam are well settled in XX


Saw a magial rainbow yesterday - it was all to do with late afternoon sun rays and sprinkling water from my watering can - it gave me a strange but happy feeling and i am hoping that it is a little message for all of us 

Well it is another scorcher here today - we had our brekky in the garden - i am off to read my book now

hi to all the crewies - enjoy sunday

A special big woof to Laura from Misty B XX

LB
X


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Hi Girls,

Where is everyone today? Enjoying the sunshine I hope 

Feeling really fed up now on the 2ww and just want to test and get it over with!
The last week has been ok but feeling sick in my stomache now as test day is getting nearer 
Just don't want to disappoint DH again 

Also wondered about FET transfer? Is there a lot of drugs involved with it? Not sure what happens with FET?
Can anyone help?

Luv to everyone,

  
at Jo's scan picture from Jac 

Gail x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hello grils

apologies but havent read back much yet, apart from Jo and Paul's fab news  So pleased for you and Bungle in the freezer too wow weeeee      

Had a really lovely weekend spent most of it in a bikini , today paticularly we spent all the morning on the beach with our friends new jet ski, Adam was in his element the sea was full on them. I lay on the beach with Harry watching with our friends whilst the boys ski'd, we also had a wake board (like a snow board but on water) one of them pulled it on the jet ski whilst one went on the board, it was fab. Then been to our friends for a bbq. Lovely, its is boiling here and I am looking rather sun kissed!!! 

My ovarys are feeling some what big and fat, there is def something going on down there.  First scan tomorrow then I think it is EC next Monday and the transfer on the Friday after the genetic screening, yilkes............. But I am still Miss Rainbow 

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend

Love Lou xxxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Somewhere over the rainbow
Way up high
There's a land that I heard of
Once in a lullaby
Somewhere over the rainbow
Skies are blue
And the dreams
That you dare to dream
Really DO come true*​









The Cyclers!
Julie Anne IVF - BCP, BS 18/5
LB IUI BS 10/5, Sniffs n Stabs 11/5, Scan 13/5
Lou IVF, DR 17/4, BS 6/5, Stimms 12/5, Scan 17/5
S4arh Clomid Cycle 17/4










The Current Rainbow 2WWers!

Laine Clomid - Test 20/05
Kimric IVF (Pebbles and Bam Bam) Test 20/5
GailM IVF Test 20/5?
Jo IVF (George and Zippy) Test ??









Rainbow Crew Mums To Be!
Carol (Rainbow Drops .. RD1 & RD2) ICSI
Carole IVF
CJ FET
ClareS (Thing 1 & Thing 2) ICSI
Dee (Toot) IVF
Gemma B IVF Test 27/4
Harriet ICSI
Hun IVF
Imogen ICSI
Nic (Dolly) IVF - twins
Nicki (Starsky & Hutch) ICSI
TraceyS (Pip & Pop) IVF
WinneThePooh IVF - twins










The Crewmates!
AllisonT DIVF Review 30/3
Chick66 IUI next step ovarian drilling
DawnJ - Time Out!
Fee A Summer Rainbower!
mmmbop see the May thread!
Paula lots of BMS!
Cherub75 (Emma) - Clomid Review 1/6
Littlest (Sarah) - ??
tjmac - ?? June


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Evening Rainbowers

Well it's been a gorgeous sunny day here too today .. but I have spent most of it indoors - not having such a good day with the heartburn/sickness  Tomorrow is another day though ... bet I feel great considering tomorrow considering the weather forecast is great and it's a work day!  

Anyway, a very very quick catch up .......

Jo - Brilliant news and fantastic names! 
George and Zippy - Please do your stuff now ... listen to what LB is telling you, stop arguing and snuggle on in there with your mummy.  
when is your "official" test day, Jo? I say official cause the chief early tester is home tomorrow and will no doubt be encouraging early testing by all! 

Kim - How are you doing? Hope Pebbles and Bam Bam are well and truely settled in their new home now. I can't believe it's test day this week ...... bring on that BFP you so so deserve. 

Gail and Laine - And it's test day for you both this week as well .... it would be absolutely perfect for this thread if we have 3 BFPs on Thursday!!!!!!! Hope that's what happens!   

Lou - Good luck for your scan tomorrow. Looking forward to hearing about a good follie count from you. 

LB - It's not on the list but I think that you have a scan tomorrow too? If you have, loads and loads of love and luck to you .. hope your special 3 embies are growing perfectly. xxx

Off now to have a quick check of the other boards before Corrie ... catch you all soon.
Hope everyone I haven't mentioned by name is having a lovely sunny weekend.

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Dear Lou 

Sounds like a wonderfull day you have had.....very relaxing ! just this thing to have before all your ozzy trips this week

Loads of luck for you tomorrow with your 1st scan, let us know how you get on 

All our love
Amanda & Milliexxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Again  

Dee - Sorry to hear the nasty sickness/heartburn is still with you, if it is still here tomorrow, I would take a day off,(even if its not, just to make up for today)  , oh and my 'Official' test day is 29th May  , and I hopefully am sticking with that date, as last time, tested early and it got me down, but we will see this time next week   I might be climbing the walls  

Lou - Good luck hun with your scan tomorrow, sounds like you have a lovely amount of follies growing in there  

Hope all the testers to be are OK  , wouldn't that be lovely 3 positives on Thursday   

LB - You kept that one quiet !!!!!! Good luck hun, I am sure your follies will be lovely   

Hi to everyone
Hope you have all enjoyed the sun today.

I have been watching the workers (Paul, mum and dad)   in the garden today, well i did make them a cuppa, i think  

Take care everyone
Jo,George and Zippy
x x x


----------



## sophie (Jun 2, 2002)

evening girls

Lou - masses of luck for the scan

Jo - thrilled to bits to hear your news. Can't wait to hear about your BFP v soon!

Sophie
x


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Hiya Rainbow sunkissed maidens (well Lou anyway)!

Jo and Paul - I'm really, really thrilled that George and Zippy are in with Mummy - but I think they're singing that new CBEEBIES song "I'm sticking with you, cos I'm made out of glue" - Laura and I sing it when we have cuddles sometimes! Really hope this is the one. Pity Max and Bungle can't snuggle up and keep each other company in iceland

I thought of you too in church this morning when we sang a hymn that said "I seek the rainbow after rain; and know the promise is not vain; that morn shall tearless be". ALOT more old fashioned than up above the streets and houses - but the sentiment of a bright future is the hope xxxx

LB - Your post did make me laugh! and thanks for the woof for laura. She thinks Misty is called LB. Oops! 

Lou- Oh you do make me a tiny bit jealous! Bikini for a start. Then sitting in a bikini IN FRONT OF OTHER PEOPLE! OMG - then being all relaxed and sunkissed. ahhh I'd like a bit of that! So - good for you, and really hope those follies are coming on nicely. This is definitely the one - I feel it.

Gail - just sending sympathetic wait and see waves to you xxx

Dee - really sorry you are still suffering with the ol heartburn. My SiL lived on Gaviscon when she was expecting. No one seems to have any better ideas  

Laine - MiLs are much better at a distance hun xxx! How's the garden? I've actually done some hard graft today and ours is looking fairly OK at last! Richard harvested the hay that had grown up in the lavender that lines our drive!

Paula - friends here loved Blood brothers - but I can understand Peter being peed off with a duff set and little effort. Fancy someone nicking your drinks.  Must have been pretty sloshy (if not sloshed) - probably were stuck in the lav all night!

Hope everyone else is OK. 

My news - well I did a baptism this morning. I'm sending the pics to Tony sometime this week as I've given up on the gallery. Maybe the pics are too large? but watch this space. Really loved doing it. Baby was gorgeous!!
Then this avo we've been gardening like mad, whilst Lolly cackled away in her paddling pool. She's looking sunkissed too Lou!!

Lots of love and nesting thoughts to george and zippy, pebbles and bam bam and Gail and Laine's twinkles too 
xxxxxxx

Fee 
xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Lou

Heaps and heaps of luck for your scan tomorrow.

Laine x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Rainbow crew.

Apologies for being AWOL but friday run out of time and saturday felt rotten and Joe went to bed late. I have been in bed by 10 since the hospital cant hack it after.

Anyway

Jo Brilliant news about you. Love the names and great you have Bungle in the freezer. You carry on supervising and be pampered for the 2weeks.

Gail I too am getting fed up. Was really tempted to test yesterday but the pennies are tight this week so have decided to wait till thursday. Hope it passes quickly for you. Sending you lots of 

Laine Hope your doing ok. What a day thursday will bring. Sending lots of  for you too.

LB Hope you have a good scan tomorrow feel good about this one.

Julie anne How are you, seems like a lot of car trouble your having with dss's Herbie.

Lou Sounds like a great day you have had today. Wishing you lots of luck for your scan tomorrow.

Fee I will keep a look out for your piccies. You must have been so proud to do baptism.

mmmbop Havent seen you posting for a while are you ok?

Dawn Hope your doing ok and your Mum 

Paula Shame about the set and drinks. Hope they made whoever pinched them ^puke^ Yes i have managed to stay out of ozzy. Hope your ok.

Dee Blooming heartburn/sickness. I agree with Jo throw a sickie tomorrow and make up for it. Hope you enjoyed yourself at your sisters.

Well not much too report still sitting about being waited on. My neice and her boyfriend came and took Joe for a walk to feed the ducks this morning. So i managed to have a nice relaxing shower and washed my hair. Real exciting life i lead. Anyway a little note for Carol when she comes back tomorrow. NO i havent tested and No i am not going to till thursday  Hope you had a great holiday though.

Nearly time for bed so nighty night

Love Kim x x x x


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Dear Lou

just want to wish you loads of luv and luck for your scan tomorrow XX

LB
X


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hello all!

Laine, Gail, Kim and Jo - hope you are all doing OK! 

Kim - good to hear you haven't tested and are taking it easy! How's that little man of yours - Joe?

Gail - ask about FET after you've tested this time - so you'll be asking in a year or so's time when you've had this bubs! 

Jo - you better be taking it easy and good luck keeping away from those pee sticks! 

Carol - welcome home - hope you had a great time!

Fee - wow - what a weekend! You must have been thrilled to do the baptism and then spending time in the garden  lovely!

Dawn - still thinking of you and your mum.

Paula - how was your weekend - you've been quiet!

Dee - sorry you are still heartburn and sick suffering!

Lou - sounds like you had a good weekend too! It's been lovely weather here hasn't it, I just can't face sitting in the sun for too long and normally I'm a sun monster! Good luck for your scan today.

LB - if you're scanning too - hope all goes well!

Lots of love and luck
Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Morning everyone

To the scan ladies, Lou and LB, I am sure your follies are lovely  

To the testers of this week, you have all been sooooooo good not testing early,might be cos he number One tester is out of the country   (only joking Carol, love ya really)  

Carol - Hope you all have had a lovely time, hope you left the sickness monsters at the airport on the way out and hope you dodged picking them back up on the back  , lovely to have you back with us x x 

Fee - I am sure you done a great job yesterday with the baptism, I am sure you done them proud   Thanks for thinking of us yesterday, need all the help we can get for this go x x 

mmmbop - Hope you are ok hun and enjoying the , hope you are having a nice time with what ever you are up to x x 

Dawn - ^cuddleup^ to you all x x 

Julie Anne - Hope everything is going well with you, and naughty Herbie  , hope he gets sorted soon x x 

Paula - Hope you are ok hun, hope work will be ok this week for you 

Sue - Lovely piccie of you and malteser in the gallery, you are blooming and looking fab  
As for the testing, trying to stay away from the evil pee sticks if I can until the day  

Well Paul has gone to work, done my breakfast first and brought the DVD's up, laptop. drinks and phones, oh and got the loungers ready in the garden for this afternoon  , think he had to get up about an hour earlier this morning   , might get up to make a hottie in a minute, shame I havent got a maid full time  

Take care everyone

Love Jo,Zippy and George
x x x


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Ooooo Jo - how lovely to be spending the day on your sun loungers instead of being at work x Wish I was doing the same  

Lou - heaps of luck with the scan today. It's gonna be a bumper crop I feel sure! 

LB - do you have a date for the IUI yet? 

All you cyclers keep drinking extra in this hot weather 

Just a quickie from me before I start work - going for a swim in the outdoor pool after work whilst Laura has her swimming lesson - Yippee! A tiny break before tackling Ping's Laundry - formerly known as Our House!

Fee xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Julie Anne (Nov 12, 2002)

Hi all sorry not to have caught up sooner - meant to come on yesterday but felt ill - sick and headachey. Think headache was sinus's and sickness was something id eaten didnt like me 

Jo really great news and really great names - zippy and george and bungle in freezer. Great - this times going to be the one - we are both really chuffed for you and Paul  

Kim glad you are being well looked after. Will all be worth it when you get your positive. Glad you are not testing early. Glad that Joe is on the mend too.

Gail and Laine fingers crossed for both of you too for Thursday.

LB thinking of you and your embies hope all is going well for you.

Dee sorry that you are suffering with heartburn and sickness. Hoping that you feel better today.

Fee hope you have a lovely swim later - would love to meet up with you too - maybe we can organise something? 

Lou good luck with scan today.

SueL hope you had a good weekend - hows the knitting going? 

juel lovely to see you here sending you huge hugs ^cuddleup^ and for Dave, Honey and Harvey too. Will speak to you soon.

Carol hope you had good holiday.

Paula missing your posts hope your weekend was good though ^cuddleup^

Well I have had busy few days hence no posts - though have read till Sat  Took Tami to groomer on Thursday and she came back lovely and white - until I painted shed with oak stain - then white with brown marks - she sat in bits I dropped and leant against shed to look at what I was up to 

Saturday I got down and dirty - fully dressed Paula honest - in someone elses car. Went off roading at centre in Milton Keynes, was great fun all that water and mud. Was dear step sons birthday present and we had great fun. Even more fun to get back afterwards and find clean car. And we didnt get stuck and have to be pulled out like one of the other cars - and having a freelander ours was much lower to the ground than the discovery that got stuck. Really mean of us but we did smile especially when saw all mud on poor instructor who obviously had to get out of car in mud - lol 

Anyway off to Lister tomorrow for baseline scan and hopefully dates for sniffing. Going to get drugs tomorrow if all ok.

Hope everyone has a good day

love julie anne xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hello

Quick one in lunch break.

Scan was ok, not as wonderful as has been mind. Had 8 big follies at about 12 -14mm and lots of smaller ones at about 10mm. Having said that I am being scanned 2 days earlier than normal so we may end up with more.
I know 8 is fine anyway but we need as many as poss for the PGD screening incase there is a high percentage that are abnormal.

Thats it for now

Love Lou xxxxx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Lou
Gosh - I think 8 good ones and lots of smaller ones is great. Hopefully the smaller ones will catch up today and tomorrow - Well done you !!

Fee xxxxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Lou 

Thats sounds good to me.....to be scanned 2 days earlier then normal and have 8 I think is great....just see what you get in another 2 days....you'll see a change I think 

Good luck hun

Loads of love
Amanda xxxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks girls for the encouragment.

One thing I forgot to say is lining is already 10mm. Doesnt that sound too thick too soon? 

Love Lou xxx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

mmm Lou, I don't know  Is there such a thing as too thick?

(don't say yes - you! )

Fee xxxxx


----------



## tjmac (Sep 14, 2003)

Hi Girls,
Everything sounding good on here !! Its a lovely place to be and has really lifted my spirits, been a bit down lately !!
Anyway I am just getting excited about starting soon,af due sat and D.I.U.I for 3rd and 4th of June ,can't wait to get going again.3 attempts last time but I am hoping for 1st this time !!
Enjoy the everyone,it makes everything seem brighter doesn't it ?
Take care
Love Tj x


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi crewies

Lou - scan sounds good to me as does the lining - 8 follies and some smaller ones - well done you XX

Julieanne - bet you can't wait to get your hands on your drugs - it always makes me feel like i am on the way - good luck XX

Jo - oooh lucky you a day in the sun/bed - sounds like heaven to me - keep those two wee munsters in check XX

Kim - hope you are ok - have to say your 2 weeks is flying over - can't wait to read about that BFP 

Hi Paula - are you ok - you have been quiet recently - and that is just not you 

as for me - went for scan this morning and one of the follies decided it didn't want to grow - so now i have two - the good news is they have thrived in this warm weather (22mm and 17mm) - i think the doc and myself were both shocked at how well i responded to the drugs as fsh was just over 11. i have had to ring dh to make sure he is home for 7 tonight for my trigger shot
^shocked^ and   
it will be worth it in the end though
so iui is wednesday morning 
it has felt like the shortest cycle ever 

take care everyone
LB
X


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

Hello Buddies
         

I am still lurking about, but have not posted much as did not want to bring my bad mood on to the site!(which has now lifted), BUT, I have been keeping a beady eye on you all though!!

Had a fantastic holiday, came back, phoned clinic to start, and was told Barts had cancelled ours and 2 other couples tx !! ( my conspiricy theory is becoming more real  )so as you can imagine, a tad Gutted !!!

BUT should be starting at the end of this month!! ^uts^won't hold my breath though 

I did the race for life recently(walked), and have helped a few friends celebrate their birthdays,and went to the First Norfolk / suffolk meet(pic in gallery if you want a peek) so life is good !!
thanks to Laine, Fee, Jo, Kimric, JulieAnn,Juel, and a foo others for thinking of me! ,

sorry this is a me post will catch up properly soon,

Take care of yourselves,
lots of love,
mmmb p


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

New home, girls

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=58;action=display;threadid=8868;start=0#lastPost

Love
Dee
xxx


----------

